# Plugs for Nitrous...



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I searched but the awnsers were all really different and from people I wouldnt trust.....The Zex kit is on its way and I was wondering what would be the best plugs for me to run on say at the most right now a 65 shot. I would buy the Zex plugs but want advice first.... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whatever you do, DO NOT get the zex plugs. i had them, and they are pure shit...they only work "optimal" when you spray, and that SUCKS for a daily driver. i think i even have my zex plugs...

thats all i have to say. if i were you, ide try to find 1 step colder plugs, not 2 steps like zex has.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not sure what your 1.6 uses, but NGK coppers are the best for most nissans on spray. ive never heard anything bad about them and ive been using them thru the 20 or so bottles ive used on my ka. rule of thumb, 1 step colder for every 25hp shot of nitrous. i use 2 step colder for my 75 shot and believe it or not, i hadnt changed them out since december and they had been thru 4 bottles and you couldnt even tell. ngk's, youll be ok.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> I searched but the awnsers were all really different and from people I wouldnt trust.....The Zex kit is on its way and I was wondering what would be the best plugs for me to run on say at the most right now a 65 shot. I would buy the Zex plugs but want advice first.... :thumbup:


you might wanna look at getting some DENSO IRADIUM<----don't know if spelled correctly......but i have them and they say they are a must for turbo's supercharger's and nitrous. I have a set in my CA, they were about $12 a piece tho. :thumbup:


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whatever you do, DO NOT get the zex plugs. i had them, and they are pure shit...they only work "optimal" when you spray, and that SUCKS for a daily driver. i think i even have my zex plugs...
> 
> thats all i have to say. if i were you, ide try to find 1 step colder plugs, not 2 steps like zex has.


I have been running the ZEX plugs for a little over 2 months, and I can't tell the difference between them and the NGK plugs I had before.
So I say Zex plugs


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well thanks alot guys any more suggestions would be great....Oh and tommy if you have your I might try them just to see....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no iridiums. nitrous will burn them out. thats a pretty big waste of a plug for 12 bucks a pop. ive heard them do good things with them in turbo apps, not with nitrous.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, just stick with coppers...they are fine


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

*don't mean to make you the martyr*

for the board but you could always try them all...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been runnin ngk plugs and they work fine for me. My buddy runs the zex plugs with his zex kit in his probe and he loves them. 

My votes for NGK


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

on my brothers 98 prelude he ran with the ngk cold 7 plugs on 120 shots of nitrous. on a stock engine ( with the basic bolt ons ), type s cams, full interior. he was able to put out a 13.4 et. bent valves became an issue. 120 shots of nitrous is over kill on a stock engine. unless you plan on blowing the engine.


----------

